

Show HN: I Made An App In Under Five Hours - hebejebelus
http://flax.ie/an-app-in-under-five-hours/

======
mrchess
Cool stuff. FYI the link to the app in the first paragraph is dead.

~~~
hebejebelus
Thanks for that, I hadn't realised. Fixed now.

------
apas
it isn't

